# Sunhill SDM 15 cantilever sander



## Aurora North (Nov 15, 2016)

Hey guys,

I was wondering if anyone on this board runs or has run a cantilever belt sander before. I've always been on 38"+ wide belt sanders so I am curious as to how well the cantilever sanders work. I have an opportunity to buy one that is in excellent lightly used condition and has the 7.5hp 3ph motor. 

I guess in my mind I'm wondering if you end up getting a high spot or uneven sanding when you run half of a door and then flip it to the other half and send it through. Obviously any cabinet door smaller than 15" can run in a single pass, but I also need to be able to sand wide pantry doors. 

For flat stock used in moulding/ DT drawer boxes this would work well I suppose. I never make drawer boxes taller than 12" so that would be fine. 

Anyway just hoping to get some feedback if anyone out there has a similar type of sander. What are some of the positives/negatives?


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 15, 2016)

I have a 16/32 and like it.


----------



## Aurora North (Nov 15, 2016)

Hey Mike,

Any issues with the center of whatever it is your sanding being uneven where the overlap happens?

Also, how is the rubber roller wheel? These things don't have the option to run a platen do they? And if they do not have a platen, do you end up with cross marks from the roller?


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 16, 2016)

Aurora North said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Any issues with the center of whatever it is your sanding being uneven where the overlap happens?
> 
> Also, how is the rubber roller wheel? These things don't have the option to run a platen do they? And if they do not have a platen, do you end up with cross marks from the roller?


I have had no issues with mine. Normally I am working within the 16". Rollers? I had not really paid much attention to. all I do is shove boards through it.


----------



## Tony (Nov 16, 2016)

I've had a 16" and now have a 18" open end. I've never had a problem with the center being high/low. I've never had a Sunhill so I can't speak to that brand specifically. Tony


----------

